# İntro from Brit in İzmir



## de1amo (Feb 14, 2013)

İ would just like to say hello and introduce myself.-

My name is Greg and i live in the karsiyaka area of İzmir with my Turkish wife and teenage daughter. İ have lived here since 2006 and so far i am enjoying the experience. 

My wife and İ are building a 'boutique' style language school in Bostanli, this is our 4th year and so far so good! Life is busy during the school year but summer thankfully let us relax and soak up the sun.

For the last few years we have had a holiday property in Eski Foca but we jetissoned it last month because İ felt in a rut and wanted to go resorts which suited the 'expat' in me! We usually go to the UK for a month in summer but this leaves about 2 months to explore!

My interests in life mainly focus around the school and my cars. i love driving in Turkey!--i also ride a scooter for convienence around the local neighbour.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome. I hope your business is going well. Which areas you like to go while on holiday in Turkey?


----------



## de1amo (Feb 14, 2013)

İ feel Kusadasi is as far as i want to travel for a weekend away in a summer home but my wife thinks as far away as Didim!! i didnt like Didem main town but İ was quite drawn to the Greek stone houses that offered great value in the rural fringes.--we had a place in eski foca but the construction was awful and made it unusable in winter. The greek houses in eski foca are many hundreds of thousands of pounds because of their insulation and all year round usability but the prices in Didem were very attractive! --thanks for the welcome!


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

It is Didim not Didem  
Didem is a female person name in Turkish. 
FYI, Didim and Kusadasi belong to Aydin. Foca is a part of Izmir.

This is my first entry on this forum. I would like to say hello to the folks here.


----------

